# [Guide] TitaniumBackup Tutorial



## Petrah (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's a short tutorial on the steps I take before I flash a new rom. By following the steps below you will create backups of your user apps, bookmarks, call logs, messages (sms & mms), and create a TitaniumBackup zip file to flash in recovery. I hope some will find it useful!

I'm writing this totally from memory, so if an experienced member notices something I've left out or wrote incorrectly please make sure to post and let me know! Special shout-out to 2defmouze for the original post on another forum that taught me how to do this.

*What you will need:*
Your phone must be rooted.
Rom of your choice downloaded to your phone.
Appropriate gapps package downloaded to your phone
Titanium Backup with purchased key
Free version of ZipSigner 2
*Note* Not all rom developers require you to flash gapps. Sometimes they are included in the rom. Make note of this while following the tutorial.

Before we begin, make sure in TiBu on the Backup/Restore tab and then in Filters that you have "Filter by type": All ticked. I've found that if you only have user apps filtered that TiBu will not be able to see your user apps when you go to install your backups.

*Creating user app backups:*
In TiBu, tap the checkmark icon up on the top right between the search icon and the menu icon.
Tap on Backup all user apps.
Tap on Backup new user apps & newer versions
Tap on Redo backups for modified data
*Never ever backup or restore system data!* The three taps above are all you need.
*Creating Bookmarks (default browser only), Call log, Messages (sms & mms), and Wifi data point backups:*


Now tap on the menu and scroll down and tap on Backup data to xml. These files will be stored in the root directory of your SD.
If you are using the stock browser, tap on Bookmarks. When the new box pops up choose Save file locally, then tap the Save button.
Repeat these steps for the others that you want backed up.
*Creating a flashable TiBu file.* NOTE - This does not include user apps. It merely creates a flashable TiBu file so that TiBu will be installed when you are done flashing your rom (so there's no need to re-download it from the Play store)


Tap on the menu in TiBu
Tap on Create "update zip"
I'm adding a screenshot of the options you need to have chosen. When you have these settings chosen, tap on the green check-mark up top.







*File check:*

Do you have your rom downloaded?
Do you have the appropriate gapps package downloaded?
When you open your file explorer to view the root directory of your SD, do you see the TiBu zip file and the xml files you created?







If you have all of those files present on your phone, boot into recovery!
Create a nandroid backup (IMHO, this is not an optional step)
Wipe data/factory reset
Flash rom
Flash gapps (if the rom you chose has gapps included, skip this step!)
Choose Mounts and storage, then choose mount /system
Go back to the main recovery screen and choose install zip from SD. Flash the TitaniumBackup zip file
Reboot system

When it gets to the setup part, skip it and let it boot to the lockscreen. (We skip the Google setup because we do _not_ want Google restoring your apps.)

Now that you're logged in to your phone, go into the phones settings and enable debug mode.

Open up TiBu. You may or may not get a warning about your phones device ID. If you do then you want to restore the previous ID. The phone will reboot when you do.

After the phone reboots, open TiBu again and go into the backup restore. Tap on Restore missing apps with data. Go down the list and untick any boxes for Google apps. If there are any apps that actively sync data often or create accounts in your phones settings area, you will need to untick those as well. Now tap on the green check-mark up top and let it restore your user apps.

After that is finished, go back and repeat those steps for only the apps you unticked the box for previously. When you are at that list you will see up top that there are three settings to choose from: App&Data, App Only, and Data only. Choose App Only and proceed to restore those apps.

*Restoring the Bookmarks, Call log, Messages, and WiFi data point settings.*
With TiBu open, tap on menu and go to Restore data from xml.
Choose Bookmarks (if you saved this) and your file explorer will open. Scroll down and choose the Bookmarks xml file. Tap on Normal Android way and let it restore.
Rinse and repeat for your Call log, Messages, and WiFi Access Points (if you did access points, if not then skip it).
You should be all set! Now you can create your Google account in your phones settings so it syncs all of your contacts. Also be sure to open apps like Google Voice so it can redo the setup (Google Voice auto saves your texts and whatnot on the Google servers, so those will be there in Google Voice when you log into the app). Check apps like Facebook, Twitter, and GrooveIP to make sure they have your login info. If not, re-add them.

If this guide has helped you, please hit the Like button!


----------



## thetruth (Jul 17, 2011)

Fantastic tutorial.


----------



## Petrah (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------

